# New edge tech: Sidecut Traction Spikes



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVHpkTeqtPY


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Holy shit that was hilarious, he was hauling ass! Almost more impressive riding than his high speed carving/buttering videos hah.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bahahaha 

Good stuff


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Knapton is a boss.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I totally thought it was serious till the axe.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Haha. I also agree with his statement below the video.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

some small ski resorts this method has replaced grooming machines..:jumping1:








:happy:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone know where you can get a copy of the soundtrack to this vid?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

deagol said:


> anyone know where you can get a copy of the soundtrack to this vid?


at the bottom:

Italian Morning by Twin Musicom is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution license (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/...)
Artist: Twin Musicom :: Royalty-Free Music, Composition, Production, Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

haha :rotfl:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Not sure I've spent that much time on one persons videos. He's amazing to watch, funny, not a douche, and sounds tracks my kids can listen to.

Seriously, this is great stuff and great for the sport.


----------

